# Suggestions needed



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Lumberjocks!

I am at a bit of mental roadblock - trying to figure out a light weight but durable material for the ceiling in my new workshop. The ceiling area is 26' X 52'. I do not want to do drywall or OSB. I have 9' ceilings in the new area so I want something that two people can easily handle off of ladders and planks. If anyone has any ideas at all, please send them along. My head hurts each time I try to think of something different. My wife says I think too much, but, I want the ceiling to look good and to be relatively easy to install. Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## TDROLAND (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Dave, I'm new at this but when I put up my ceiling in my workshop I used 1 inch styfoam insulation, it comes in 4 by 8 sheets and it's very lightweight, the only problem is that it doesn't look that great, but for me it really helped with keeping things warm in the winter, plus it was easy to put up, just an idea for you, good luck.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Homasote…..Its an insulation type board that comes in 4×8 sheets, is light, has some insulating properties and will absorb sound. It is usually available at most home centers. The only drawback is that it is usually dark, brown or gray in color and has a rough texture. It can be painted. It is not a very good material for structure, so if there is an attic space dont step on it


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Use 1/4 or 3/8 plywood. Install using screws and you can use it to hang light weight things from anywhere.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

they rent sheet rock lifts and sheet rock would probly be your most cost effective choice you and your friend would'nt have to lift above your waist then you just crank the lift up close to the ceilingmove it to exactly where you want, than crank it up tight and scew it to it easy as pie. You can rent one for about $70 or $80 a week.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Get your Drywall from your local drywall dealer they deliver and place it in as many stacks as you want get the 12'ers they are as easy to raise withe the lift as 8'ers and you can cover more ground faster mark for your ceiling joist centers while sheets are on the ground then just whip em up and screw em down buy the drywall bits that have a phillips bit and a round stop that keeps you from breaking the paper use 1 5/8" sheet rock screws and do yourself a favor and buy a sheet rock T-square, you'll find a million uses for it after your done rocking.


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

what higtron said ,, dont forget to stager the ends to make it easier to tape . if we lived closer i would loan yo u my lift , it sure is easier. i hang up 16 foot sheet all by myself .


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

what about using beadboard


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Beadboard as *chrisstef* added, also I did the ceiling in our timber frame and the walls in my shop with tongue and groove barn board.


----------



## djax (Jan 11, 2011)

The tongue and groove bead board is called "car siding" (old timey used for building railroad cars) at the big box stores. Is fairly cheap, and comes in 1X4, 6,and 8 widths, 4 to 8 ft lengths-maybe in 12 footers. Very easy for one man to handle and put up. I've even made a couple of barn doors with it-and the toy boxs posted on my projects page for the grandkids…

Lotsa great tips on this site, I love it! 
-ja


----------



## idunno (Mar 30, 2011)

Tim: Foam insulation is typically not intended for exposed use within occupied space. Risks vary with the type of foam, but the traditional white styrofoam is an extreme fire hazard.

Dave: How about acoustical ceiling tile? you can either suspend it, or they have grid systems which attach directly to the ceiling framing. It's a nice finished look, no paint required, and will help keep noise down in the shop. It also makes it real easy to get access above the ceiling to change wiring or what not.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Two suggestions:

1) Change the title to something more informative.  "Suggestions for Ceiling"?

2) As Joey said, 3/8 plywood. Then paint it bright white for reflecting light. I really like how the wood strips in ClayandNancy's post break up the stark white on the ceiling. I'm NOT a fan of suspended ceilings.


----------

